# Face the music



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This can't be real or?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its scott sterrrrlinnng


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd watch footie if it was more like this.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

great silly funny...it took about half a minute to sneak up on me.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Thanks for sharing!!! had a great laugh!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hilarious. I love the "Buy a Scott Sterling T-shirt" add on the top left corner roughly midway through it. Very funny. Thanks Laurie.


----------

